# Do I need a resistor?



## ol' poke (5 mo ago)

I have a 52 8N, side mount distributor, 6Volt system. Never had a resistor before, and she was running like a top. She quit last year, and I replaced points, coil, condensor, and keyswitch. She now sometimes sputters when I'm trying to start, but won't truly get started. The coil/points feel HOT, and a friend stated I should have a resistor in place before the keyswitch and coil. Is this needed? As I said, she never had one before.

ol' poke


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check your coil for compatibility. Some coils like your previous one, most likely had an internal resistor, the new one may not.
Did you check the timing after replacing the points? Was your old coil hooped? Maybe put the old coil back on and see if it improves. At least it will give you some idea.


----------



## ol' poke (5 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Check your coil for compatibility. Some coils like your previous one, most likely had an internal resistor, the new one may not.
> Did you check the timing after replacing the points? Was your old coil hooped? Maybe put the old coil back on and see if it improves. At least it will give you some idea.


Thanks, pogobill.
Check your coil for compatibility. - How to tell? Do some coils require a resistor, where others may not? Here is what I have now: Amazon.com: Standard Motor Products UC14T Ignition Coil : Automotive. It states on the side "No external resistor required". And as mentioned earlier, I have NEVER had a resistor installed before.
Did you check the timing after replacing the points? Nope. Is this required?
Was your old coil hooped?  I'm not sure what that means. Sorry, I'm a coil/resistor noob.
Maybe put the old coil back on and see if it improves. This is not an option, as the old coil is shorted.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like the proper coil. There may be a resistor already in line, up under the dash. looks like a white porcelain block with a spade wire connector on each end. If it is there, unhook it and join the wires together,
If you coil is hooped, it means it's done, kaput, broken. Seems your coil is hooped if it has shorted!
Whenever you change the points, there is a possibility that that timing may be affected. It is recommended to check it after the points are replaced.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

If you have an ohmmeter, measure the primary coil resistance. A 12V coil should measure about 3 ohms. A 6V coil should measure about 1.5 ohms. Post back results.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Other things to check.... Is your tractor 6V system positive or negative ground???

Also, how is your coil connected?? Plus to minus, or minus to plus???


----------



## ol' poke (5 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> If you have an ohmmeter, measure the primary coil resistance. A 12V coil should measure about 3 ohms. A 6V coil should measure about 1.5 ohms. Post back results.


I have a 6V coil that reads 1.2 Ohms for the primary, and 8.4 kOhms for the secondary.


----------



## ol' poke (5 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Other things to check.... Is your tractor 6V system positive or negative ground???
> 
> Also, how is your coil connected?? Plus to minus, or minus to plus???


It's a 6V positive ground. The coil is connected negative to minus, plus to distributor/points.


----------



## MEL NANCE (Sep 26, 2018)

ol' poke said:


> It's a 6V positive ground. The coil is connected negative to minus, plus to distributor/points.


If you measure the voltage on the negative side of coil with the switch on, it should read very close to your battery voltage (approx. - 6 volts) if your voltage is normal check the pos. side of coil when the points are open it should read same as neg. side(if not check for a short or bad condenser sometimes a new condenser is bad out of the box) when points are closed it should read near zero (if not check for dirty points or improper gap) if your voltage reads low you could have a "hidden resistor", a bad connection or maybe something wrong in the ignition switch area . You can temporary connect the neg. side battery to the neg. side of coil if it starts look for a resistor or bad connection. "Good Luck"


----------

